# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.14 and Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.4

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.14 and Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.4* *zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.14 and Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0.4*     *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei U1860 *(Read Info, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup)* {*All World First*} Huawei U6100 *(Read Info, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup)* {*All World First*}  *Added in zZ_SmartZ* ** ZTE Modem MF100 firmware BD_P671A1V1.0.1B09 Comcel/Colombia added.* ** ZTE Modem MF100 firmware BD_P671A1V1.0.0B08 Tigo/Colombia added.* ** Motorola MB200 added 1 unsupported firmware.*   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Zte, Motorola, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.*
-------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @cellcarcol -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @khalidjan -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @raper2008 -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
--------------------------------- 
Thanks to @cellcarcol, @WongK for beta tester  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*ZTE modem MF100 Comcel-Colombia imei repaired ok with our zZKey* *Operationg Log:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

